# Anyone play the ukulele?



## Paige of Times (Mar 12, 2018)

A co-worker frequently vacations in HI.  Made him promise to bring me back a ukulele the other year.  It's still safely covered in one of my drawers by a bunch of tops I don't wear anymore.  

I played folk guitar back in the hippie days, first a 6 string acoustic, then (and still have) a vintage Gibson 12 string.  Have not played the Gibson since the 90s.  My office mate received a ukulele for her b'day a couple years ago and just started lessons.  She's doing pretty darn good for someone who's not musically inclined!

So any guitar / ukulele aficionados on the board that can speak to transferring talents?  I'm pretty much a rhythm guitarist, so watching my friend play seems like basic strumming /chord structure and easy to translate my talents from guitar to uke.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 12, 2018)

Love 'em.    Have you heard  the British  Ukulele  Band  Playing  "The Big,  The  Bad  &  The Ugly" ?  

(I THINK  that's the name of the song.)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 12, 2018)

I don't know a thing about ukulele.

Maybe Uke Minutes could help: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL327267F5A8104F41


----------



## IKE (Mar 12, 2018)

I can't play one but every time I hear the word "ukulele" I think of Arthur Godfrey and Tiny Tim.


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 13, 2018)

If I remember right, a guitar and ukulele are tuned differently and the cords are different also. But I think there would be an advantage going from the guitar. Mostly because you already have a sense of strumming and fingering cords. That's just a guess, I've played guitar but haven't tried a ukulele.

That ukulele song that Falcon mentioned above is really good!

Welcome to the forum.. 

​​


----------



## Pappy (Mar 13, 2018)

I use to play my uke a lot. Still have it, setting in the closet. Bought it from Sears back in the 60s. Bunch of us guys use to get together and play Ukes and guitars. I bought a new one a couple years ago, but it won’t stay in tune. Guess it’s time to try it again.


----------



## Lara (Mar 13, 2018)

_My Favorite Ukulele Music....
_


----------



## Paige of Times (Mar 18, 2018)

No I have not!  I'll have to search YouTube!  



Falcon said:


> Love 'em.    Have you heard  the British  Ukulele  Band  Playing  "The Big,  The  Bad  &  The Ugly" ?
> 
> (I THINK  that's the name of the song.)


----------



## Paige of Times (Mar 18, 2018)

Me neither!  lol The guy that brought back the uke for me linked me to a YT guy, I think it's "Ukulele Mike" if I recall correctly.  Too bad the weekend is nearly over and work commences tomorrow and I'm out of energy for this Sunday - or I'd pull it out.  Thanks for the link. 



Aunt Bea said:


> I don't know a thing about ukulele.
> 
> Maybe Uke Minutes could help: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL327267F5A8104F41


----------



## Paige of Times (Mar 18, 2018)

Funny, I don't recall Authur Godfrey playing the uke.  I mean, I'm sure I'm old enough to remember!  No way can anyone forget Tiny Tim, heh?



IKE said:


> I can't play one but every time I hear the word "ukulele" I think of Arthur Godfrey and Tiny Tim.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 49715 View attachment 49716


----------



## Paige of Times (Mar 18, 2018)

I seem to recall hearing that as well (different tuning).  A different co-worker bought me a gadget to tune it.  I've not used that either.  Imagine that!  lol  I'd guess the transfer of knowledge/talent from guitar to uke would be fairly minimal just for the reasons you mention.  

Haven't watched the video yet, but somehow I think I heard that a couple years ago.  Thanks for the welcome.  



HazyDavey said:


> If I remember right, a guitar and ukulele are tuned differently and the cords are different also. But I think there would be an advantage going from the guitar. Mostly because you already have a sense of strumming and fingering cords. That's just a guess, I've played guitar but haven't tried a ukulele.
> 
> That ukulele song that Falcon mentioned above is really good!
> 
> ...


----------



## Paige of Times (Mar 18, 2018)

So, your uke is in a holding pattern much like my Gibson.  Work gets in the way of EVERYTHING (at least for me)!  I wonder how much your Sears uke is worth these days?  About 8 or so years ago I wanted a ukulele, shopped on eBay - OMG the prices are OUT there!



Pappy said:


> I use to play my uke a lot. Still have it, setting in the closet. Bought it from Sears back in the 60s. Bunch of us guys use to get together and play Ukes and guitars. I bought a new one a couple years ago, but it won’t stay in tune. Guess it’s time to try it again.


----------



## Paige of Times (Mar 18, 2018)

Edit because I was replying to the wrong post.  Yes, I've heard this!  Few years back.  Thanks for sharing it again.  Great rendition.



Aunt Bea said:


> I don't know a thing about ukulele.
> 
> Maybe Uke Minutes could help: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL327267F5A8104F41


----------



## Paige of Times (Mar 18, 2018)

Aww, too cute! 



Lara said:


> _My Favorite Ukulele Music....
> _


----------



## Paige of Times (Mar 18, 2018)

And, apologies for the single replies.  I tried to use the multi quote function but couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 18, 2018)

Here you go Paige....


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 18, 2018)

I remember him, and some Hawaiian lady named Holly Loki?


----------



## Falcon (Mar 18, 2018)

Paige,  Google:  The British ukulele   orchestra  playing  "The Good  the Bad and The Ugly".


----------



## Lara (Mar 21, 2018)

^That was impressive, Falcon!

This one makes me giggle. Ukulele by Zooey Deschanel (& Joseph Gordon-Levitt) 
"What Are You Doing New Year's Eve?" 
It's already spring now, not new year's, but it's all about the ukulele...


----------



## Paige of Times (Mar 21, 2018)

I want to learn THIS song!


----------



## DaveA (Mar 25, 2018)

Paige - -A couple of our daughters play the Uke as do two grand-daughters.  We always enjoy a few tunes when the family gets together (which is quite often in our case).  One of the daughters owns a cottage in Maine and when up there this summer intends to meet up with a group in Cornish - -right up the road from you.  I can PM you with more info if you're interested.

 She plays with a local group here in southern Mass. and they travel around the area, performing at different functions.  She just retired last year and has more time available ( when not taking care of her grandson-)


----------

